
Crowdsourcing the Hyperloop: How a Group of Redditors Are Taking on Elon Musk - rloopteam
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonbelzer/2016/03/07/crowdsourcing-the-hyperloop-how-a-group-of-redditors-are-taking-on-elon-musk/#44340d391de8
======
jesuislelui
Haha my room mate is in this team. These guys put all they got outside of work
to get this done, talk about passionate. He's all low key about it but I hear
their hangouts, crunching numbers and talking all sorts of jargon. They're soo
stoked they got this far, they really deserve it though.

------
preetnation
This is pretty rad. Going for the shirt!

------
killarg
Ha man the shirt looks nice

